
Ask HN: How long does open-source project approval take at your company? - riyakhanna1983
How long does it take for your company to approve the use of an open-source software (e.g., maven artifact, GitHub project) and why?
======
nixiepixel
An eternity because of the stigma that comes with confusing the old "free
speech" not "free beer" argument and people attempting to defend their IP
fruitlessly.

Meanwhile, I visited China on business. CEO of a very profitable startup
explained to me that the lack of IP laws and copyright has actually caused a
boom in open source culture. They know that if they release something, their
product will be shared and adapted anyhow, so why not just ship a product
that's essentially unlocked to begin with.

------
zerohp
Instant. I suspect that the form submission backend detects certain
licenses/usage criteria and automatically approves it.

~~~
riyakhanna1983
Does it also check the quality of the OSS being imported (e.g., how many
issues are open, how many active users, etc.)?

~~~
zerohp
No. That's a decision for the team/user. I assumed the question was about
legal approval.

------
BrandonBradley
12-ish person dev team: CTO has a filter on copyleft licenses for projects
intended for distribution. And I don't blame him.

I've been warning the other new people since I've been asked. I'm also new-
ish.

------
aprdm
Couple of weeks, usually legal and technical reviews.

------
4thaccount
Depends. One extremely popular tool with an open source license took 1.5
years.

------
icedchai
Approximately zero seconds.

